
Ask HN: Are there any easy custom game platforms such as old Blizzard RTS games? - ixwt
In the old Blizzard RTS games like Starcraft: Brood War and Warcaft 3, you could create custom games on top of the RTS platform. I&#x27;ll bet there are many programmer here that might have gotten their start there. I grew up on Starcraft: Brood Wars myself, enjoying making games that didn&#x27;t go far.<p>With the new Warcraft 3: Reforged editor having an EULA that declares everything you make belongs to them, and they do not have to compensate you for using your creations in anyway. Seems they&#x27;re a bit bitter about losing DotA2.<p>I was wondering if anyone here has come across a platform that is similar in quality. I&#x27;ve experimented with a few in my past, but nothing that drew me in like Starcraft did.
======
IXxXI
Mechcommander 2 is similar.

